# EWRB Delay 6-8 weeks (for electricians)



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

Everything was going smoothly until the EWRB wanted proof of my husbands qualifications going back to his college days! (over 30 years ago). Luckily he had kept them. Be aware that if this happens to you, they say it will take 6-8 weeks. 
Even the company that has offered my husband a job were just as surprised as we were when this happened. 
It probably be wise to approach the EWRB (I think it stands for Electricians Working Regulations Board) based in Wellington and send all the relevant copies which have to be original copies (not copies of copies) and all signed by a professional (e.g. Solicitor), not a Doctor or Forces.
It also would be better if this could be done before a Medical as this if only valid for 3 months.

Hope this helps anyone.
Dawn


----------

